# Amira Magic Cream ?



## Denicelpz (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello guys my question this time is has any one used Amira Magic Cream or the soap or any of their skin care if so what was your experience and where can I purchase some of their products please let them be original.I was looking at this page but Im not sure?





www.amiramagiccream.com Please reply soon Thank You so much.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jul 3, 2006)

i haven't tried their product but visited the site and looks very interesting, I think the product is from the philippines but they also have distributor here in US..maybe you should try to e-mail the distributor to find out where you can buy those creams. I think this should be in skin care forum so you'll get more answers..


----------



## semantje (Jul 3, 2006)

yuk they have a placenta soap thing


----------



## Denicelpz (Jul 6, 2006)

OOPS






Can some one please help me move this thread to skin care









Thank You So Much


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jul 6, 2006)

ive heard abt their underarm whitening cream on the other forum.They said it works well.It's a philipine product rt?


----------



## magero1001 (Jul 4, 2008)

That site is owned by jdome international who have been banned from sellign the amira magic products. whatever yu buy from them will be fake. I nearly sent them my money untill i decided to do further research on who is the real manufacturer of the Amira Magic Products. To find out the real amira, google Amira Magic Products.


----------



## jed (Jul 5, 2008)

be careful !!!

i googled and clicked "amiramagicproducts.com" and my internet security program immediately went off with a trojan virus - alarm !


----------



## magero1001 (Jul 5, 2008)

unfortunate for you for the virus warningg, but they are the legitimate owners of the Amira products, i deal with them


----------



## obiang (Mar 21, 2012)

I posted my review on the product under MissLovely... It's a great product &lt;

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/50609/amira-magic-cream


----------

